# Due configurazioni dello stesso kernel

## gnapoli

Spiego meglio il problema: vorrei ricompilare il kernel modificando alcune opzioni di configurazione, dato che non sono sicuro che il nuovo kernel funzionerà, posso tenere una copia del vecchio kernel? Dato che la versione del kernel è sempre la stessa (2.6.38-r6) e che ho solo questo kernel sul computer. Come posso fare? Tenete presente che uso genkernel per compilare il tutto.

Grazie.

----------

## ago

La cosa più semplice è fare un backup del file config.

Oppure fai le tue prove con un'altra versione: es sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.38-r7

----------

## darkmanPPT

ok. vai dentro la directory /usr/src/linux/

copiati il file .config dove vuoi tu (io lo copierei dentro /root/ )

ricordati di cambiare la "local version" dentro il menù "general setup"  (così non sovrascrivi il precedente)

----------

## djinnZ

Non puoi, genkernel non gestisce configurazioni alternative per lo stesso kernel.

Tuttavia potresti gestire delle immagini alternative.

Per aggiornare l'immagine basta cp /etc/kernels/kernel-config-vatellappesca /etc/kernels/kernel-config-vattelapiglià... ovviamente, evitiamo di seguire consigli idioti trovati su internet.

Per esempio ho due configurazioni alternative, una con grsec+pax pienamente attivi ed una senza.

Avvio genkernel con --menuconfig ed in general setup->append local version() ci metto -default, finisco di configurare e lo lascio fare.

Poi 

```
(cd /usr/src/linux ; make distclean) ; genkernel --menuconfig all
```

, metto invece -nohard, disbilito grsec e pax e lascio fare.

Tutto qui, più o meno. Almeno l'ultima volta che ci ho provato era così.

Se vuoi istruzioni più complete incomincia a tampinare i signori del wiki per avere una sezione italiana, odio e detesto tutto quello che viene dalla sporca (è risaputo che li si riconosce dal fetore) albione e non mi impegno a scrivere nella loro barbara lingua se non sono costretto.  :Twisted Evil: 

Inutile lamentarsi per quanto suoni xenofobo quel che ho detto, tanto così siamo visti, come un branco di pezzenti razzisti che si bevono qualsiasi frottola.

----------

## gnapoli

e se scrivessi così:

```
genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=grub --kernname=XXX --symlink --mountboot all
```

potrebbe andare?

----------

## cloc3

io faccio degli accrocchi personali con aufs (sys-fs/aufs2).

prima creo due nuova cartelle così::

```

# mdir -p /usr/src/{diff/,}linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6_versioneLocale

```

poi monto in aufs il kernel della versione locale in questo modo:

```

# mount -t aufs -o rw,dirs=/usr/src/diff/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6-versioneLocale=rw:/usr/src/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6=ro,xino=/dev/shm/aufs-${RANDOM}.xino aufs /usr/src/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6-versioneLocale

# ln -sfn linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6-versioneLocale /usr/src/linux

```

entro nella cartella /usr/src/linux e sistemo la localVersion del .config in modo coerente, quindi compilo (manualmente, ma credo che si possa fare lo stesso con genkernel).

il vantaggio è che conservo costantemente una copia vergine del kernel, perché la cartella /usr/src/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6 è read-only.

quindi posso usare patch completamente indipendenti sulle mie versioni locali dei kernel.

lo svantaggio è che il mount aufs è un comando un po' cervellotico da memorizzare, ma basta organizza degli script pronti per gestire il servizio.

----------

## djinnZ

dovrebbe ma come ho già detto è da parecchio (3/4 anni credo) che non faccio cose del genere ed a suo tempo --kernname lo scartai perché non funzionava ma puoi provare (dovrebbero aver risolto, se solo si degnassero di documentare quel che fanno...) e dovresti trovarti con /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-vattelappescaXXX o vattelappesca-XXX.

--bootloader puoi ometterlo se configuri l'apposita riga BOOTLOADER= in genkernel.conf. Idem per symlink e mountboot (e persino per menuconfig).

----------

